# What Cubes have you always wanted?



## 3x3 (May 29, 2011)

Vcube 5-7 for me honestly xD


----------



## JyH (May 29, 2011)

Lubix Superior


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 29, 2011)

storebought


----------



## CuberKyle (May 29, 2011)

The v-cubes and a gigaminx


----------



## Engberg91 (May 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> Lubix Superior


This


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 29, 2011)

Lubix Jawdrop and an extra pair of it's stickers


----------



## uberCuber (May 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> Lubix Superior


 
/thread


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2011)

FII, Dayan guhong or lunhui.
Sadly, it's almost impossible for me to get them...

Oh and a V-Cube 7 (gonna probably get it in summer  thank god puzl sells it although it's a bit expensive)


----------



## Kirjava (May 29, 2011)

A good 4x4x4.


----------



## Away (May 29, 2011)

Any cube other than a storebought.


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2011)

Away said:


> Any cube other than a storebought.


 
You're in the same position as me... :/


----------



## unirox13 (May 29, 2011)

An 11x11, a terraminx, and a 4x4 the size of my x-cube but with the performance of my Dayan+Mf8. Hopefully vcube will release an 11x11 and a 4x4 that suits my desires one of these days.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 29, 2011)

I want to try a Dayan+MF8 4x4.

And a Mirror Cube.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 29, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A good 4x4x4.


This resumes it all.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

Dayan + MF8 6x6 if it turns out to be a good cube.


----------



## souljahsu (May 29, 2011)

Dayan Zhanchi and Alpha CC, X-cube 4x4, teraminx.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 29, 2011)

The Masterpiece Cube produced by Diamond Cutters International in 1995!


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2011)

V Cubes


----------



## collinbxyz (May 29, 2011)

1x1


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> The Masterpiece Cube produced by Diamond Cutters International in 1995!


 
Isn't that cube like $1,500,000?

Woah.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 29, 2011)

V-Cube 7, never really got round to ordering it
GuHong


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Isn't that cube like $1,500,000?
> 
> Woah.


 
Yes, that's why I want it!


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 29, 2011)

A golden cube from the 1st batch Tony Fisher made.


----------



## cubernya (May 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37I0669v93M

That would just be awesome


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

A triple-fused-holy-petaminx.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 29, 2011)

Gigaminx, teraminx, X-cube 4.


----------



## Owen (May 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> A triple-fused-holy-petaminx.


 
I think the joke is actually "Triple-void-fused petaminx".


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2011)

-1x-1x-1


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

The Lubix Extreme or whatever its called and a gigaminx


----------



## Cool Frog (May 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Isn't that cube like $1,500,000?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


thought that got melted down.

Lubix Jawdrop so many uses, can use it to make sandwiches.
And 4x4, a 4x4 that turns as nice as a 3x3.


----------



## Nestor (May 30, 2011)

An Over the Top.

I would solve it once, then sell it at half the price and spend it on cubes.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 30, 2011)

V-cube set. Yep...I just haven't met the funds to buy it yet. Really, if I could afford all the rubik's related puzzles I would buy them all.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 30, 2011)

Sort of off topic, but I am getting Dayan+MF8 4x4 next Sunday (My birthday =D) and am thinking about trying to break it in as much as I can while it's still crappy without lube or tensioning. I think that it would be much better in the end if I broke it in without lube than make it amazing with it. 

Oh yes, and I want a white V7, but an mf8+dayan 6x6. Maybe Ultimate Guhong too...not sure about that though.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 30, 2011)

I want a fully functional 3x3x3x3 that turns as well as my FII.


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A good 4x4x4.


 
I was going to say that exact thing haha


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 30, 2011)

shelley's hybrid cube.


----------



## izovire (May 30, 2011)

I only want cubes that don't exist yet, V-cube 8-11.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 30, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> The Masterpiece Cube produced by Diamond Cutters International in 1995!


Wow thats amazing. I hadn't heard of it until now but I definitely want this, purely for its value.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

YJ 7x7x7


----------



## hoopee (May 30, 2011)

Tony Fisher's giant 2x2 and golden cube.


----------



## MostEd (May 30, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I want a fully functional *3x3x3x3* that turns as well as my FII.


 Nice Cube....


I want a V-cube 5-7 and the 6th as the pillow...


----------



## pady (May 30, 2011)

A Gigaminx and a Mefferts Minx

Edit: forgot the Dayan ZhanChi


----------



## RubikZz (May 30, 2011)

I want a good 2x2, I have now a Rubik's 2x2 and a 6x6, i have no 6x6 but than pillowed, I hope that the not popped as people see, whit a normal 6x6 and that it is legal in competitions.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 30, 2011)

V cubes 5 and 6, but might be getting them in 2 weeks


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> thought that got melted down.


 
WUT.

Do you mean these are never sold? Lies!


----------



## jrb (May 30, 2011)

Maru 4x4 and Lubix Superior


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 30, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> -1x-1x-1


 
That would mean a black hole!!


----------



## Clayy9 (May 30, 2011)

Isn't a -1x-1x-1 a scramble option on qqtimer?


----------



## adragast (May 30, 2011)

A non-cubic 3x3x5 and v-cubes 8-10


----------



## whauk (May 30, 2011)

anything oskar van deventer builds


----------



## sa11297 (May 30, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_Order_3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Black-42769


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> FII, Dayan guhong or lunhui.
> Sadly, it's almost impossible for me to get them...
> 
> Oh and a V-Cube 7 (gonna probably get it in summer  thank god puzl sells it although it's a bit expensive)


 
I'd be more than willing to order one of the above cubes and then send it you if you like? DIY might be easier to get to you because those are a lot letter box friendlier than preassembled cubes...


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 7, 2014)

I want a Examinx void ball to shape-mod into a cube so I can sell it for $3.50 in Walmart

And a 3.5 x 4.5 supercube so I can shape mod it into a ghost ball (oval ball) 

DIY Petahaxaminx void cube (yes it is a cube because Hexa means 6 sided in cube talk, you should know that)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 7, 2014)

QPowerPrime said:


> Glitch, I put 1 smiley. I'm not going to edit it just because it is so much like the mf8 petaminx (too big)



You might get an infraction for using too many smilies
well i got one


----------



## Soul Cube (Nov 7, 2014)

An Aofu
An Aochang
An Aochi
A mf8 square-1
A clock
More
A lot more
Too many more to list
Why are you reading this?
Go play with a 7x7
Such is life


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 7, 2014)

I've wanted a stickerless 3x3 for ages!!!! never got one as thought it was pointless as I then couldn't use it in competition.
But now, since the rules are set to change by the end of this year, I've ordered one! - Can't wait!


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 8, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> I've wanted a stickerless 3x3 for ages!!!! never got one as thought it was pointless as I then couldn't use it in competition.
> But now, since the rules are set to change by the end of this year, I've ordered one! - Can't wait!



The stickerless Zhanchi is buttery and delicious.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 8, 2014)

all wca cubes, couple of cuboids .. and maybe Ghost Cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 8, 2014)

An aoshi


----------



## CuberOtaku (Nov 8, 2014)

one that gives me free money


----------

